# Weekly Competition 2018-15



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 F2 R2 U R' F' R F'
*2. *R2 F2 R U2 F' U F' U2 R2
*3. *F' U2 F U R' F2 R U'
*4. *R' F U' F U' F R
*5. *R' F2 R U' F' R F2 U R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *L2 F2 R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F' U L R' B' U F2 U2 L2 F2
*2. *U2 B2 U' R D' L F R2 B R F2 R' L' B2 L F2 D2 R' D2 F2
*3. *B' F U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 F D' R B' L2 D' L' R2
*4. *R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 B F2 L2 U' L' R' D F' U2 L' D2 L2
*5. *R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R U2 R' D' R2 U2 F R2 D F L

*4x4x4
1. *D' Uw R' F Uw2 L R' Fw L B Fw2 R F U' B2 Uw' F2 Rw D2 L' U' L' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D2 L2 F Uw' L' Rw B' Fw' F' L2 B Rw Fw' Uw2 Rw
*2. *B' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R Uw' Rw2 B D Rw2 D F U R2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D Uw Fw' U2 L D2 B D' Uw B Rw Uw F' D
*3. *D2 Rw2 R' B L D' Rw U' L2 F L' D' B L Rw' R D B U2 Rw F2 R2 Uw2 R' F' D2 F' D Fw D L' Rw2 U Fw' L2 Rw' R' Uw' B' F2
*4. *D' Rw2 Fw' L' D2 B' L2 Rw U B' R Fw2 F2 L2 R Uw U R Uw' L2 B F' D U' B2 Uw' Fw' F' U2 B' F Uw U Rw2 R' D' R' Fw D' Rw
*5. *D' Uw2 Fw2 F' U2 F' L Rw' U' B2 D' F' U2 Rw Uw' U Fw2 D2 Uw U Rw2 R2 U' L2 R B2 Uw2 F' L2 D2 U' B D Fw F Rw' B F2 L F2

*5x5x5
1. *L' R Dw Rw' Fw' L B2 Fw Lw2 F2 R2 Bw' Uw' L Uw' B' Bw' F Dw' B' D Uw' Rw' Dw Lw F D' Dw2 R' Bw2 Fw F2 Uw Lw' R U' B2 Bw F Dw2 Lw2 Rw R Fw L Uw Lw2 F2 Uw2 Lw' U Lw D Dw Uw2 Lw R' Fw Dw2 Bw2
*2. *Fw' F D2 R' Dw2 R' Bw2 Lw R' Uw U Rw' Bw Uw2 B' Fw' Rw' Dw Fw' F2 D' Dw' Bw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Dw' B D2 B2 R D Dw' Bw' D B2 Fw2 R2 D' Uw U2 Bw' Dw Fw L Dw L B2 Bw2 Fw' D' Rw2 R' B Bw' Lw Rw2 B' U2 L
*3. *R D2 B2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw' B2 U' Fw L D' Dw B' Bw' Rw Dw' B2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Bw' R' B2 L R Bw Lw2 D Fw2 Dw2 B2 L Uw Lw2 U' B' F U' F2 Dw2 Lw' B Bw' Dw Lw' Uw' Bw Dw U Lw' F2 Lw B Rw F2 R
*4. *L2 Uw U Rw R2 Fw Dw' Rw' Uw Rw D' Dw L2 Lw R' B Uw L2 Rw2 B Fw D2 B2 Dw' Uw2 L' R2 F2 Lw2 D2 U B' Dw Uw L' R Dw Uw' Lw' D2 B Bw D U' R B' Fw' Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 Lw2 B R Fw2 Lw' R' B Bw F2
*5. *Fw' R' Uw' B2 R' U Lw2 B2 Bw2 F Lw' D L' Uw Bw' F' D2 B D Fw Lw Rw' Uw Fw' Uw Bw D2 F U2 L Dw U Bw' Dw' Uw2 L Dw Uw' F2 D' Uw2 Rw D' Dw Lw2 Bw2 L U2 L Lw2 D2 Uw2 B Dw2 Bw' F2 Lw Rw2 Uw Bw2

*6x6x6
1. *3U 2L' R' 2D' U2 F2 2U2 2R B2 2F2 U2 2B' 2R2 D2 2B2 2D2 L2 2L 3R 2B2 3R U 2F2 F' U' 3F' 2L 2D2 U' L B' 3F L 2L 2D 3F' 2F L2 R 2D2 B 2B2 D' 2U2 2R' 2D2 U 2B' 2L' 2R' R2 3U2 U 2B 2D2 L' U2 3R R' D2 2R 2F 3R2 2R D' 3F 2L 3R 2R R2
*2. *L 3R' 2B 2L2 U2 B 2D U' 3R2 2R 2F 2R R2 2F' 3R' 2F2 L 3U' 2L' 2D' 2B2 F2 L 3R 2U B' R' F2 2L2 2B D2 R' 3U2 2U B' 3F2 F2 3U U 2R 3F2 2F2 D2 3U2 2L' D 3F R' 2F L F2 R 2U F' 2R' R2 2D' 3F 2D2 U' F2 3R2 3F 3U' U2 B F' U' 3F2 F'
*3. *2U2 B 2F D 3U2 2L' 3R' R 2B 3F F2 3U2 2B2 U R2 B 2B2 F2 2U2 2F' 3R D B 2B' 3F U R2 D2 R2 D' 3U' L 2D' 2U' 3F 2L2 2B' D2 B2 D' 2L U2 2B2 F R 2B' U2 L 3F 2L2 2D' 2U' R2 2B2 F' 2L2 2U2 2R2 U2 2L' 2R' 2B' 2F' 3R2 U B L2 B2 2R2 B
*4. *2B' 3F' 2R' R' 3F R2 2D2 L' 2R R' 3U2 2B2 L' 3R 2R 2D' 2U 3R 3U' R 3U L 3F 2U B2 3F2 F 2D 3U' 2F' 3U 2U2 2R2 3F U 3R' 2R' 2D2 2B' 2R2 3U 2U2 F2 3R 2B2 2L D2 3U' B F2 2L' 3R2 2D2 F 2D' R 2D' 2F' 3U 2U U' 2L' D2 U2 B 2B2 3F2 R' 2U2 L2
*5. *D' 2D' F2 L 2R' B' 2L2 2D 2R' 2B 2D2 2R' D2 3F 2F 3R2 U2 F2 L D2 L D2 3U' 2L' R 2U 3R2 B L' 3R2 2R2 D 2D' 2R' 2U F 3U2 F' 2U 2B 2D2 B' 3U' U2 B' D' 2F F' D2 2D' L' R' 3F' U B2 2R' 2U2 U' B2 3R' 2D2 2R 2B R' B' 3R 3U' 2B2 R 2D2

*7x7x7
1. *3F 3U' U 3B' 2L 2B' 3B 3D L 2L2 3L' 3R' 2B' 2D' U' B 3L' R2 D2 2R2 3B2 2R 3D 2U2 R B 2F 2U2 2B2 2F2 2D2 2F' 3D' U' 3R 2R D' 3U 2U2 2L' B F2 2U 2R' R' 3U U' 3R 3U U 2F' L' 2L' 2U2 3F2 3U2 2U' 3F 2U U' 2L 3B 2U' 3F 2F2 F 2U2 2R' B2 3D' 3B 2F2 3R2 F' 3R D' 2B F2 2L' 3D2 2U2 3B2 D' 3U2 2L2 3L' 2B' 3F' 2F2 F 3U L' 3L' 3R' 2R2 D2 2L R2 3F2 2L
*2. *3R' 3F' D2 U 3R 2B 3B' L 3R D2 2U 2B 2D F' L2 3F 2L R' 2B 2F' 3U 2L' D R 2D L' 3U2 2R2 3D2 2L' U2 L2 F' 3R2 2D B 2L' R2 3F' 3R 2R 3F' 3L 2B2 F 2U 2R B L 2F' 3R R2 3U 3F' 3L2 3B' F' U2 3F L' F 2D2 2B 3B' 2U' R' B 2B' 3B F L' D F L' 2L 3L2 D' 2U' U2 2F 3L B' F' 3U' 2F' 2U B2 L' B' 3F 2F 3U' 2B 2F2 2D2 B2 2F 2R 3D2 3B
*3. *L2 R2 F 2L 3R' 3F' 3D2 L' 3B' 3L' 2R U2 B' D 3F' 2F2 2R2 U' 2L2 3R B2 3F2 3U2 3L 2B2 U' 2B2 3D L2 2B' 2R2 U 3F' 2F' 2R 2U 3F L 3L R 2B' 3D 2U' U2 L' 3L2 B2 3L2 B 2B 3F' 2F F2 D 3R2 D L' 2B' 3U' 3B 2U' 3B2 2D 3D 3U 2U 3L 2U' 3R D 2R2 3F 2D F' U' 2L R' B 3U2 2B 3B' F' L 3L 2R 3D2 2L 3L D2 2D R2 D 2D' 3F' 2L2 2F2 D2 2F 2D2 3F'
*4. *L2 2L2 3L' 3R 2R' D 2F L2 3L2 3R 2R2 F2 2L2 2R 3F' R 2U2 3R2 D 2D2 3B2 F U 3R2 D L2 3B' 3U2 3B2 2R' R 3U 2B' 2R' 3U2 2B2 3L' 3B2 2U2 2B' 3B2 3F D' 3D 2U' F' 3R2 F' 3D' 2U' B' 3B2 3F2 2R2 3U2 3B2 3F F U' 2L2 2B2 F U2 B 2R' U 3R2 3U2 F2 L' 2B2 2L 3R' D 3L' 2D 3L2 D2 3D 2U' 3L 3R' B2 F' 3R R2 F' 3L2 2F' 3R2 2D 3D 3U 3R' 2U' 3L2 R' U 3L' 3R'
*5. *2B' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2B' 2L' 2F' D 2D' 3D' 3L' 2D 3U' 3B R2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' 2B2 3B F2 2D2 3U2 F2 3R 2R' D2 2B2 3B 2F 3L' U2 2B 3F' 2D2 2B' 2D 3U 2L 3U2 3F 3U' 3F' 2R 3B 2F' D 2R2 3U' 3L' 2R 2U2 L' D' 3L2 2R D2 2D' 3D' 3B' L2 B2 3R' 2F2 2R' 2D' 2B 3F 2F' 2D2 3D' U 3L U' F 2R' 3F' U2 3R 2D B 2D 2F L F2 R' U' 2L2 2R R' F 3L' B' 2F' D2 2R' R' 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F U' F R2 F U' F2
*2. *F R2 U R2 F' U' F U2 F'
*3. *R F2 R F' R' U' R2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D R L U' R L2 B' R2 B' R' F B2 R U B2 L2 F2 U R D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*2. *R2 L B2 D2 L D' R' B' U B' D2 R' D' F' D' B R B' D L' Fw Uw2
*3. *F' R' U' D B2 D' F L' F' R L F' R' F2 D B' U F' D2 Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F' Uw2 L2 Rw U2 B2 D2 U' Rw B R B2 Fw' F2 Uw' B2 L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U Rw' R2 D' U2 L R' D' Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' D' Uw U Fw' L
*2. *B' Fw L B' Rw2 Fw' U2 R' Fw2 D Uw2 Fw2 Rw R2 D' B Uw' U Fw' L' D Rw Uw L Uw2 B2 L2 R Fw' F2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 D Fw D2 Rw' D Fw2 U2
*3. *F U' B Uw' U2 B' Fw Uw' U2 Rw' D' Uw' B2 Rw' R B2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 F Rw' F' D Rw Fw2 U' F' Uw U' Rw Fw L2 D B R2 D L' B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Fw Rw2 R' Bw' D2 Dw U2 Bw2 U' L Rw2 B' Bw2 F2 L Rw Fw F L U' Lw2 D Dw2 Uw' L B Lw Fw2 F' D' Uw' R B2 Uw2 F Lw' F' D Dw' Uw Fw2 F2 L2 R Uw' Bw' D2 Dw2 Fw2 U' L R F L2 R' B D2 Dw L2 R2
*2. *F2 U' Rw' R' Uw2 F Lw' Dw2 L2 Dw Uw F' Lw D Dw' F2 D Uw2 F U Bw F2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' U2 L2 R' F' D2 U' Rw' R2 F' D Dw' L' B' Fw' U2 R2 Fw' Lw' Bw' U' Lw' U' Bw Fw' L Dw2 F2 Rw2 D Bw2 Fw L2 D2 B' Dw
*3. *Bw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 B L2 Lw R B2 Lw' Bw Rw2 U' B Bw' R2 D Dw2 Fw' R Bw D2 Lw2 R2 B' D Dw Bw Fw L2 Uw' R2 D2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 D Dw L Rw' F' L' Lw2 R F D' Dw B F U' Rw' F2 Lw' F D' Dw' Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3U 2L2 D' R2 D2 3R2 B 2B' 3R' 2F 2D2 3U2 3F U' 2R2 D' 2D 2L2 U2 2L' B' R2 2U' U2 2F2 U2 3F U 2B' F2 2R2 2D 3U 2R2 B2 3R2 3U' R F' 2D 2R' 2D2 B' 3F 3U2 R2 D2 3F' D2 2L' 2R2 2B' D' L' 2L 3R' 2R' 3F2 F 3U' B2 2D 2R2 R2 2U 2B D L' 2R' 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B2 2D' 2F2 F' 2D2 3D 3U2 B' 3B2 R2 3U2 3R 2B2 3F2 2F' 2R' 2B2 2F 3R 2U2 U2 R B2 2U2 F' L F D2 3U' U 3F2 2F' D' F2 2D2 L 2L' 3R 3B' 3F' D' 2D2 2R 2B F' 3U2 2L' B2 2F 3D' R B' 3F2 3L' 2R B' 2R2 B 2U2 L' 2L B' 2B2 2L' 3F F' D 2D' 3D 3U 2U' 2L2 3L2 2R D2 B2 2F2 L 3L' U F2 L 2L R' 2D' 3U2 3B U2 2B2 2D2 2U L 3R2 3F' 2R 2B' U' 3B 3R' 2D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D R D R B2 D' B2 U D L2 F2 D F L D U2 B D L2 Fw Uw
*2. *L2 R2 B L U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' B R' B' D U2 L2 D' R' U Rw'
*3. *F2 R' U2 L2 F' B2 U B2 F' L' R2 U B U F2 R D L' R2 U2 D' Rw' Uw
*4. *B D2 F U' L U' F' R2 F B' L2 F' B2 U B U' F U2 F D R' Fw' Uw'
*5. *U2 D' L D2 L B2 U2 D2 F2 B2 U' F2 L R U L2 B' F' L U' F' Rw2 Uw
*6. *D2 B2 R2 U2 D' R2 U2 L2 R' B2 L2 F U D F U R2 L' B2 R' B Rw Uw'
*7. *F R' B D L' B R B L R' D' B' D' L B U' L D L F' L' Fw Uw
*8. *U2 B' L' D2 R F L F B2 D2 L2 U D' F U' B' L' U' R2 D U2 Fw Uw
*9. *B U' L R U B' R2 F2 U' F2 U' B' F' D R' L D L' R D' Rw' Uw2
*10. *B U2 R U B2 F2 R' D L' F' L2 F2 B R B L' U2 F2 D' L Fw' Uw2
*11. *F' B' L' D' L' B U' D2 F' B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 Rw Uw2
*12. *R2 D2 F' R' B' L2 U2 B' D' R D' R D' R F R2 F D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*13. *L R2 F' R' B F2 R D' B F' U L D L' F2 L R D L2 Fw Uw
*14. *L D U2 L2 U' L2 R' F' R' F' U' B D2 L B2 U B' F' U R Fw' Uw2
*15. *R D R2 B R F' U D' R2 L B D2 B' R' B' U2 R' F R2 F2 B Rw2 Uw'
*16. *B2 L R U R F2 D' R F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L' B' U' R2 U' R B2 Uw2
*17. *R2 L' F D2 R2 U L2 U L' B2 R L D' R' F U D' F2 R U2 B Rw Uw
*18. *R L2 U2 B L F' U2 R' B U B' F' R' L F2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 U' Fw Uw'
*19. *R2 D B2 R U2 B' U' D L' B U2 B L F' D U2 F U' F2 D L' Fw
*20. *F U F B2 L' U F' L' D B' F R2 L D R U' F2 D' U' B Rw2 Uw
*21. *R' B2 U' L' F2 U' F L2 D L' F L2 B2 F' L' F' L U R L' F' Rw' Uw'
*22. *L' U B2 L' U' D2 F2 L2 D' U' R B' F2 R2 L2 B' F R B2 F'
*23. *L2 U R' D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 R L U' B' R' L U F U B Rw2 Uw2
*24. *U2 L' F L' B' D F U' L2 R D U2 L' U' D L2 R2 F D U2
*25. *U R2 B' R2 D B U B2 D L2 B F' R2 L U L2 U R' L' F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *F D2 L D' F R2 B R U2 L2 U' L B2 L B U2 B' F2 R' Fw Uw
*27. *B2 L U2 B D' L2 F D U' R' B' U D2 B2 D L D2 L B F
*28. *U R L F2 D U L' F2 B' U2 R U' R' L D' R L2 D' R' U'
*29. *U' R2 L' F L2 R B U F2 D L2 B2 F U' D R L D F D
*30. *U D L' D2 R' D L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 F' L U B2 U2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*31. *F2 R2 U R2 F B2 R L2 U' B U R L' B2 R' D B2 L F Rw'
*32. *F L' B2 U2 L F2 R D L' R' D2 B2 D R F R L D R' Fw
*33. *F D B2 D L2 F' U B' D L U' R U' F' L D B F2 D B L Fw Uw
*34. *F' L' U2 D' B2 D L2 B' L F2 U' L2 R F' L2 R U2 D R2 Uw'
*35. *F' B U R2 L D R' L' U L2 U2 D2 F' U2 F' D R' D B F2 Rw2 Uw2
*36. *D U' R2 D' U' B2 F' R2 D R L' D' B2 F2 U R D' F2 U L F Uw
*37. *B2 D2 R U2 R L' D2 U F2 R U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F R' L Fw Uw2
*38. *B' D2 R B F U' D' B' U' R' L2 F2 L' R' U' B' F D' R2 Fw Uw
*39. *D2 F U F' R U' F' D R U2 L2 F D2 L' U2 F' D L2 F Rw Uw2
*40. *D2 F2 R F2 U R U' B L2 B' D F' L' D L' U D2 R2 B2 L Fw' Uw'
*41. *R' L2 U2 L' R2 D U2 L' B2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 D B F' D U' R2 Fw Uw2
*42. *R' F U L F' B L2 R' F L D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U Rw Uw2
*43. *B L' R D U' R B F2 U' D2 B' U' L2 D2 U2 B R' U B2 R' Uw'
*44. *B' R' U2 B' D' B R D' B' D' U2 R' U2 L' F' U' B2 L D2 Fw' Uw
*45. *B' R2 D R' L B2 R' B2 L2 U' B U' B U2 L' B' D' U2 F Rw' Uw
*46. *L' B2 U2 D F B' R U' F' R2 U L' F D' R D2 U' B2 D U2 Fw Uw'
*47. *B2 U' D R' D R2 L' B' R U' L2 F' U2 D2 B' D' R D L B' L2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *U' B D' U2 R' F L F L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L R D2 Fw Uw'
*49. *D L' F' B' R2 F2 B2 L F' U D2 B R2 D' F B2 U' F2 R2 Fw Uw2
*50. *D2 U2 L' F U B' F2 L R2 U2 F' L' D2 L' R' U D B2 L2 F' U Rw' Uw'
*51. *D U' L2 F' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 L2 D U' B2 R' L F' D2 R B Rw Uw
*52. *F' L R U F2 B' R U2 B' R L F2 B D F' R' B2 R' F' U' R' Fw' Uw2
*53. *U2 L F' U R' L' B U L2 F2 U R2 D F L D2 R D2 F Rw Uw2
*54. *R D B2 R' B2 U D2 L D' B U2 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*55. *U' R F2 B D' L B F L2 F' L D B' U' L' D' B F' L' B' F Rw Uw'
*56. *B F' D2 R2 F' D2 F' U L' R B' D R B L U2 F2 B2 D L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *B' F' R2 D B L' D F' B2 L B2 L U2 B F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*58. *F B' L' F2 U' B' D U2 B' U' R' D2 U' F2 D F U R2 B2 Rw Uw2
*59. *U2 F' L2 D U' B L2 R' U' R2 L2 U' L2 U D' R' F2 U' R B Rw Uw
*60. *L2 R U B2 D U R2 D L' R2 F2 D2 R2 L D2 L' D F2 R' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R' U2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L D L' D' B' D2 L2 U' L' R2 F'
*2. *R2 L' U R L2 B' R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F2
*3. *B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U F' L' D2 B L' F U' L F' D2
*4. *R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 D U F' R F D R U2 L D2 R' B'
*5. *B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B D B F2 D' B' D' R2 U' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U' L2 B' L' F B' R F2 L' F2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D'
*2. *U2 F' L2 F R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R F' R2 F2 U L2 U2 L' R2
*3. *U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 U L' U2 L R2 B' L2
*4. *U L F' D R' U' R2 F' R F B U2 F D2 F B U2 L2 D2 F2
*5. *L2 R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B L' R' B' D' L2 D' U' B' F' L U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 F' U2 B2 F R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 R' U' B2 D' L F2 L' R U'
*2. *R D' L U L' F' R F L' B' L D2 R L2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R F2
*3. *B' D L F L D' R' F' B' L' U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 D F2 B2
*4. *D B L' U D B2 R' F L' U2 R U2 B2 R2 L D2 B2 D2 B2
*5. *D2 F R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' F' U' F2 U' L' R' U' B R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R2 L B' D2 F2 U2 L D B U D' R2 B2 U' D' F2 D' R2 B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F U R2 U R' F U F2 R'
*3. *R U2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' U' F D2 R2 D2 F' L F' L2 D
*4. *B' Fw' D Uw' L2 Rw' D U' Rw Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' F2 L' U' Rw' R2 D Fw2 D L' D2 U2 L' Rw' R' Uw' B' D Fw' D2 L' B' R2 Uw' L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 R U' R' U R' F R2 U
*3. *F2 R U' B2 R' F2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 L' F2 U2
*4. *B2 L2 Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 U2 B Fw2 R' Fw D2 Uw U' L2 Uw' L U2 F2 Uw B R D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 Uw U2 L U L' R2 D Uw2 R' Uw U2
*5. *Rw R Uw2 U2 L Bw2 U L2 U2 B' L2 B' Bw' L2 Lw2 Dw' F Rw2 B' Lw2 Fw D Uw Bw' Fw2 F2 D' F' Lw' B2 U' Bw2 Lw' R2 D' Dw Bw Fw' L' D2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 F2 Lw Fw F' Lw2 D Rw Uw Fw Dw2 Lw Rw Dw Uw2 Lw D Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' R2 U F' U F' R2 F U2
*3. *F L2 B' L' B R' U L2 F D F2 R2 F2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U'
*4. *U Rw Uw' L R U Fw R U B2 D B F D Fw R B R' U R2 D R B D' Rw' D U' Rw2 B D2 L Rw2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 B' R D
*5. *Dw L' B2 Fw L2 R2 D Rw' B2 Dw Rw2 F L' B2 F2 Uw Bw R2 D Dw' Lw Rw' F Lw Dw Rw' D F2 U2 L2 R2 Bw' U' F D Dw Bw F L' Lw B R2 Uw' B R B' U2 Lw' Fw2 D2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 Dw' Rw' B Dw2 B Lw2 F'
*6. *2L D' 2R 3F2 F 3R2 2R' B' 3F' U' 2B' 3F2 D' 2F2 2U2 B' 2D' 3U' 2U' 2R' D' 3U' 2L 2R2 B F2 D2 2U R' 2F U' R2 D' 2L2 D2 L D' 2U 2R' 2U2 3R2 R' D 3U2 U' R2 B U2 2L 2U' R2 D 2D2 B2 F L2 2R R' 2F2 2D' 2B2 3F' D 3U' 2U' 2R R2 2D2 2U2 U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F2 R' F R2 U' F' U2 R
*3. *U2 L U2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 R F L' R2 D B U L'
*4. *Rw2 R' Uw' B2 L B Fw2 F2 R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw' R' D Uw' L' U' L Fw2 F2 D B' D2 U2 L2 Rw' U' R Fw2 Uw F' R B L D B' D' B2 D'
*5. *Dw' Uw' Bw Dw2 B2 L R' D' B2 Bw' D Uw2 B2 Bw' Dw2 F D Uw' R2 D2 Dw L Lw U' L R D2 Dw Uw' U' B2 Rw D' F' Rw R2 Fw2 Dw Uw R2 Uw B2 Bw F' Dw' L R' D' Bw' D' Dw L R2 Fw F' R2 Uw' Rw F' Rw2
*6. *D' 3U U2 R2 2B F 2U 3R' 3F' U' 3F2 3U U' 2L' R2 3U2 3R' 2R' R' F2 2D2 2L2 3R 2F 2R' D2 2B2 3R2 2R D2 2L 2U2 F 3R2 R2 3U' L' 2L' 2F 2D2 B' 3R B L2 2R2 U 2R2 D' 2U' F' 2D' 3U' 3R' 2D' L2 2R 3U 2B2 3F2 2F2 F2 L' 2U' 2F' U 3F' F2 2U' 2L2 F'
*7. *D' 2D2 R 2D' 3R2 2D 3D' R' U' F2 2U2 2F 3D2 2U L 2R' D2 L' 3L' 2F 2D2 2L2 3F 3L2 3U' L 2D2 2F' R 2D 3D 2B2 3U' 3B2 U' B2 2U2 B' 3R' 2R' R F2 3D' 2B' 2L2 3D2 U2 2R2 R' 2F2 R' 2D2 B2 3R B2 3B' 3F2 D2 2D 3U' B2 U' B2 L' 2R' B' 3R2 3F 2D 2F' 3L' 3U2 U 3F' 2U' 3L D' 2R2 3B 2U 2B 2F2 2U2 3F 3D' F2 2R' 3B2 L2 3L' R' 2D 2L D' 2D' 2B' 2D 2U' 3R' D'

*Clock
1. *UR1+ DR5- DL4+ UL1- U6+ R5+ D0+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R0+ D3- L5+ ALL4+ DL UL
*2. *UR4- DR1+ DL0+ UL6+ U2- R1+ D1+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R5- D3- L5- ALL5+ UR DR DL
*3. *UR1- DR3- DL3- UL1+ U3- R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R5+ D4+ L5- ALL4- UR DL UL
*4. *UR5+ DR2+ DL5+ UL1- U1- R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U5- R4- D1- L1+ ALL3+ UR DL
*5. *UR4+ DR3- DL1- UL3- U4+ R5- D2+ L3- ALL5- y2 U0+ R4- D4+ L2+ ALL1- DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U R B' U' B L U' B' R r' u
*2. *B' U' L B R U' B' L l' r
*3. *U' L' U' L B' U' L' u'
*4. *U L' R' B' U' R B' R u
*5. *L' U' R L B' R B U' l r' b

*Square-1
1. *(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -4)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, 3) / (4, 0) / (-2, 5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L' R L B' R L B R U' B' U'
*2. *B' U B R L' B' R' L U B' U'
*3. *R L' B R' U' B' L' B' R' B' U'
*4. *B' U' B L R B' U R U' B' U'
*5. *L U B R B U' R B' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F' R F U F' U' F R2
*3. *F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D R D2 F' U' B L' D R' D' U'
*4. *B F2 R2 Fw' R' B2 Rw' B' U2 Rw B2 Fw L' Fw2 F2 R' F R B2 Fw Uw Rw R Uw2 B' U' F Rw B2 Fw' D' B' Uw2 U' F' Rw' B' Fw2 F' Rw
*5. *F' U2 Rw Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 Dw Rw2 R' Fw' Lw Uw U Rw2 R2 F2 L R' Bw' Rw D2 Bw2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw' R2 Dw2 R Bw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D Dw2 U2 R Dw Uw2 B2 Fw F' Dw' L Lw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw F L2 Fw' U2 B2 Bw' Rw B' Bw
*OH. *R L' U L B2 U2 B U D2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2
*Clock. *UR1- DR4- DL3+ UL5+ U4+ R5+ D1+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R5+ D0+ L3- ALL6+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U' R L' U B U' B r' b u'
*Skewb. *U' B' U' L U' L' U L B R' B'
*Square-1. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 6)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 10, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> ...is on its way . The scrambles are up at the comp site.


Well I guess we somehow went back in time by 1000 years to the year 1018.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well I guess we somehow went back in time by 1000 years to the year 1018.


A little typo, my mind is busy remembering how to do this properly


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry - I have been busy lately. Thanks Mats for the temporary post; I just replaced the top post with the normal output version.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 10, 2018)

2x2 - 10.24, 9.43, (4.69), (13.04), 6.77 = 8.81
3x3 - 28.98, 27.19, (25.52), 28.04, (30.59) = 28.07
4x4 - 1:23.11, (DNF), 1:25.82, 1:24.00, (1:19.72) = 1:24.44
5x5 - 2:36.35, 2:39.05, 2:36.88, (2:47.12), (2:22.07) = 2:37.43
6x6 - (4:33.16), 4:50.35, 4:47.85, (5:24.34), 4:40.59 = 4:46.26
7x7 - 6:29.66, (6:01.85), (6:52.02), 6:30.46, 6:05.49 = 6:21.87
2+3+4 Relay = 2:12.27
2+3+4+5 Relay = 4:43.17
2+3+4+5+6 Relay = 10:03.47
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay = 16:10.28


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 10, 2018)

2x2 : 3.91, 4.57, (2.15), (5.48), 5.03 = 4.50
3x3 : (15.19), (11.50), 11.77, 14.91, 15.11 = 13.93
4x4 : (39.23), 45.43, 45.29, (54.26), 48.06 = 46.26
5x5 : 1:36.98, (1:32.85), 1:40.83, 1:38.36, (1:51.49) = 1:38.72
6x6 : (2:37.05), 2:41.21, 2:38.44, (2:52.35), 2:44.59 = 2:41.41
7x7 : 3:56.47, 3:54.11, (4:05.29),3:57.13, (3:51.44) = 3:55.90
2 BLD :
3 BLD : 2:21.41, DNF (2:11.35), 2:44.53 = 2:21.41
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (39.39), 31.20, (28.98), 35.68, 37.74 = 34.87
FEET :
MTS : (42.75), 47.16, 46.24, 43.30, (48.95) = 45.57
FMC : 49


Spoiler: FMC



Cross : x' L' F U2 F' R 5/5
F2L1 : x2 y' U R' U R2 U R' 6/11
F2L2 : L U2 L' U' B U' B' 7/18
F2L3 : L U' L' 3/21
F2L4 : y' U' R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F 12/33
OLL : y2 f' L' U' L U f 6/39
PLL : y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U 10/49


2-4 Relay : 1:19.53
2-5 Relay : 2:49.54
2-6 Relay : 5:26.66
2-7 Relay : 9:43.83
Clock : 13.91, 13.36, 14.15, (13.24), (15.16) = 13.81
Megaminx : 1:28.78, (1:30.87), 1:27.45, (1:20.50), 1:27.66 = 1:27.96
Pyraminx : 6.24, (6.29), 5.79, (5.45), 6.11 = 6.05
Square-1 : (29.13), 27.32, (22.79), 24.26, 26.30 = 25.96
Skewb : 7.07, 9.25, (5.65), (11.34), 6.49 = 7.60
Kilominx : (49.43), (33.49), 40.34, 35.03, 42.58 = 39.32
Mini Guildford : 6:12.27


----------



## Clément B. (Apr 10, 2018)

2x2 : (8.97), 8.65, (3.50), 5.87, 6.00 = 6.84
3x3 : 19.51, 18.01, (22.87), (16.47), 18.24 = 18.59
4x4 : (1:38.92), 1:32.80, (1:26.07), 1:31.27, 1;26.25 = 1:30.11
2+3+4 Relay : 1:43.85
3x3 OH : 37.83, 37.09, 40.52, (35.24), (46.36) = 38.48
Pyraminx : (10.24), 10.38, 14.29, (16.75), 10.60 = 11.76
Sq-1 : 50.28, (31.35), 52.92, 44.54, (53.36) = 49.25
Skewb : 12.52, (16.25), (7.66), 8.36, 12.50 = 11.13


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 11, 2018)

MBLD: 8/10 60:00 [9/10 1:01:52]


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2018)

*2x2*: *6.01*
5.29, 5.45, 5.14, 11.51, 7.30

*3x3: 17.30*
17.01, 16.64, 15.22, 21.71, 18.26

*4x4: 1:17.18*
1:18.23, 1:11.13, 1:16.15, 1:21.83, 1:17.15

*5x5: 2:47.37*
2:46.58, 2:52.37, 3:10.36, 2:34.32, 2:43.15

*6x6: 6:06.92*
7:56.90, 6:10.28, 6:11.30, 5:42.52, 5:59.19

*7x7: 10:03.54*
10:15.02, 9:54.45, 10:01.14, 10:34.92, 9:21.96

*OH: 50.90*
53.78, 48.73, 40.02, 50.20, 59.82

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:01.75

2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:40.07

2-3-4-5-6 Relay: 11:44.24

Mega: 5:06.27*
4:48.08, 4:38.68, 4:58.71, 5:32.02, 5:59.10

*Pyra: 13.45*
13.52, 13.95, 14.97, 12.89, 12.58

*Skewb: 22.49*
45.09, 10.61, 30.20, 21.65, 15.63

*2BLD: 34.24*
49.67, 40.40, 34.24

*3BLD: 1:43.68*
1:57.70, 1:43.68, 2:28.30

*4BLD: 16:14.35

5BLD: *

*FMC: 39 moves*
D2 premove
F' L B U' * D R' U B D' R D' 2X2X3pseudo
U L' U L # F' U2 F' F2L-1
U' F' U' F R U' R' L5C
*F' U2 F D F' U2 F D'  Insertion
#F2 U2 F D F' U2 F D' F


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 12, 2018)

3BLD: 21.02

FMC: 30

scramble: R' U' F R2 L B' D2 F2 U2 L D B U D' R2 B2 U' D' F2 D' R2 B2 R' U' F

L' U2 B2 U2 R // 2x2x2
(R' D R2 F R') // EO for 2 axes
(D L2 D') // 2x2x3
L2 D' F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F' D F' D // inefficient stuff :/

skeleton: L' U2 B2 * U2 R L2 D' F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F' D F' D2 L2 D' R F' R2 D' R

* = B U F2 U' B' U F2 U'

solution: L' U2 B' U F2 U' B' U F2 U R L2 D' F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F' D F' D2 L2 D' R F' R2 D' R (30)


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 13, 2018)

3x3:
24.24 
25.22 
26.94 
26.70 
29.03

OH:
47.17 
59.48 
44.97 
49.54 
45.24

Square-1:
20.26 
13.52 
21.10 
16.18 
18.06

Megaminx:
2:47.09
2:42.93 
2:59.91 
3:11.18 
2:46.92


----------



## Gws (Apr 14, 2018)

2x2: 9.102 average
11.38 7.61 7.28 8.93 10.31

3x3: 29.416 average
30.84 28.03 28.25 30.75 29.21

4x4: 2:15.848 average
2:19.43 2:25.46 2:11.97 2:26.45 1:55.93

5x5: 3:37.794 average
3:42.37 3:58.38 3:45.63 3:28.78 3:13.81

3x3OH: 1:20.752 average
1:24.85 1:06.11 1:40.77 1:19.84 1:12.19

Clock: 45.382 average
39.04 41.07 45.33 56.72 44.75

Megaminx: 4:16.068 average
3:55.59 4:30.60 4:26.57 4:10.02 4:17.56

Pyraminx: 15.414 average
16.98 17.73 11.64 16.54 14.18

Square-1: 1:22.968 average
1:33.43 1:23.43 1:13.13 1:35.37 1:09.28

Skewb: 13.722 average
14.54 13.73 10.54 12.77 17.03

kilominx: 1:33.836 average
1:29.72 1:52.39 1:36.89 1:11.56 1:38.62


----------



## Lumej (Apr 15, 2018)

2x2: 13.23, (19.42), (5.93), 9.31, 6.39 = 9.64
3x3: 19.78, 21.81, (22.08), 21.21, (19.12) = 20.93
4x4: (DNF), 2:29.66, (1:53.26), 1:56.43, 1:53.88 = 2:06.66
234: 2:37.83
2345: 6:14.79
pyraminx: (24.16), 16.66, 17.26, 18.34, (15.68) = 17.42
3x3oh: 59.55, 49.87, (42.33), (1:04.83), 48.58 = 52.67
3x3bld: (2:53.67), 2:24.52, (2:12.46) = 2:24.52


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 16, 2018)

FYI, @Mike Hughey, Dhrishant Parikh has a 0.41 3x3 single, probably a typo? Just wanted to point it out. Im assuming that it means 41.xx


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 16, 2018)

OK, fixed it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 16, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, fixed it.


Also (though this is a little off-topic) Waris Ali (@King Koopa) has a 20.83 4x4 single... looking at his other results, it doesn't look like that is true.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Apr 16, 2018)

3x3- 22.84, (28.01), (20.33), 23.15, 26.28 = 24.09
4x4- 2:16.76, (2:22.28), (1:47.18), 2:00.17, 1:56.89 = 2:04.60
5x5- 5:57.72, 5:38.73, 5:49.00, (5:23.34), (6:00.45) = 5:48.48
Yes, a new event again.. there's gotta be a first time for everything.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2018)

Results week 15: congratulations to cubeshepherd, thecubingwizard and ichcubegern

*2x2x2*(118)

 1.46 applezfall
 1.56 Khairur Rachim
 1.77 lejitcuber
 1.87 leomannen
 1.92 turtwig
 2.03 oskarinn
 2.18 Jscuber
 2.19 kvscuber
 2.25 Competition Cuber
 2.39 Ethan Horspool
 2.47 thecubingwizard
 2.47 OriginalUsername
 2.51 G2013
 2.56 cubeshepherd
 2.60 mihnea3000
 2.72 asacuber
 2.74 2180161
 2.81 Nikhil Soares
 2.90 tdm
 2.98 Nihahhat
 3.08 DhruvA
 3.25 [email protected]
 3.29 DGCubes
 3.31 2017LAMB06
 3.34 GenTheThief
 3.35 AidanNoogie
 3.36 Marcus Siu
 3.36 RobinCube
 3.37 Shadowjockey
 3.53 abunickabhi
 3.56 ichcubegern
 3.73 Rubiksdude4144
 3.75 Lykos
 3.91 swankfukinc
 3.92 speedcuber71
 3.95 E-Cuber
 4.01 sigalig
 4.02 Moonwink Cuber
 4.03 ARandomCuber
 4.08 leudcfa
 4.10 CornerCutter
 4.27 NathanaelCubes
 4.27 AhmetYG
 4.30 Keenan Johnson
 4.33 Dale Nash
 4.34 dhafin
 4.35 obelisk477
 4.45 DumplingMaster
 4.50 bacyril
 4.52 Elysian_Hunter
 4.55 TipsterTrickster
 4.58 MCuber
 4.62 ShortPanda
 4.64 luki446
 4.64 Oatch
 4.65 BMcCl1
 4.66 yghklvn
 4.70 whatshisbucket
 4.79 Amelia Cheng
 4.94 MartinN13
 4.96 miasponseller
 4.99 mycube
 5.01 topppits
 5.03 typeman5
 5.05 CubingRF
 5.05 Jami Viljanen
 5.08 JoshuaStacker
 5.12 Katiedavies3103
 5.23 bugybunny
 5.24 speedcube.insta
 5.25 h2f
 5.28 VDel_234_
 5.42 T1_M0
 5.47 oliviervlcube
 5.50 Glomnipotent
 5.51 az897
 5.55 buzzteam4
 5.63 sam596
 5.81 david_5647
 5.91 Teemu
 5.93 Bertus
 5.94 Ali161102
 5.95 scylla
 6.01 kbrune
 6.03 SirVivor
 6.03 Prem The Cuber
 6.18 tigermaxi
 6.24 kumato
 6.24 Kenneth Svendson
 6.32 squashy_cuber
 6.36 redoxxy
 6.44 SpartanSailor
 6.48 Bogdan
 6.50 theos
 6.77 X cuber
 6.84 Clément B.
 6.89 Lachlan Stephens
 7.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.14 Bubbagrub
 7.66 Mike Hughey
 7.84 ToastasaurusCuber
 7.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.16 Kai Burgart
 8.19 Alex Benham
 8.27 dschieses
 8.34 FireCuber
 8.42 KylerWoods
 8.46 Ecuasamurai
 8.81 Reprobate
 8.95 Gws
 8.99 RifleCat
 9.64 Lumej
 10.30 One Wheel
 10.32 Bart Van Eynde
 11.12 GTregay
 11.47 Jacck
 13.31 dancing_jules
 14.52 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(134)

 7.36 lejitcuber
 8.40 Khairur Rachim
 8.54 speedcuber71
 8.81 Ethan Horspool
 9.16 tdm
 9.22 cubeshepherd
 9.24 mihnea3000
 9.29 OriginalUsername
 9.37 2180161
 9.38 Competition Cuber
 9.57 turtwig
 9.64 thecubingwizard
 9.95 ichcubegern
 10.03 G2013
 10.40 AidanNoogie
 10.49 applezfall
 10.53 asacuber
 10.99 DGCubes
 10.99 Shadowjockey
 11.10 DhruvA
 11.24 Jscuber
 11.30 ARandomCuber
 11.49 Nikhil Soares
 11.56 abunickabhi
 11.83 Keenan Johnson
 11.88 Nihahhat
 11.88 2017LAMB06
 11.92 E-Cuber
 11.98 mycube
 12.03 Marcus Siu
 12.06 obelisk477
 12.09 GenTheThief
 12.14 Moonwink Cuber
 12.31 sam596
 12.36 miasponseller
 12.42 typeman5
 12.52 Keroma12
 12.69 sigalig
 12.77 BMcCl1
 13.03 DumplingMaster
 13.11 Mark Boyanowski
 13.27 MCuber
 13.80 Glomnipotent
 13.82 [email protected]
 13.93 bacyril
 14.10 oskarinn
 14.13 SirVivor
 14.21 leomannen
 14.37 yghklvn
 14.39 tigermaxi
 14.73 RobinCube
 14.73 Rubiksdude4144
 14.96 Aerospry
 14.99 Katiedavies3103
 15.08 JackPurdum
 15.11 david_5647
 15.37 Kenneth Svendson
 15.50 RedJack22
 15.58 Elysian_Hunter
 15.63 ShortPanda
 15.69 T1_M0
 15.87 dhafin
 15.87 ican97
 16.12 speedcube.insta
 16.17 ComputerGuy365
 16.22 leudcfa
 16.34 Oatch
 16.42 AhmetYG
 16.59 h2f
 16.69 TipsterTrickster
 16.80 bugybunny
 16.97 KylerWoods
 17.14 swankfukinc
 17.19 Bogdan
 17.30 kbrune
 17.33 NathanaelCubes
 17.37 scylla
 17.39 Lachlan Stephens
 17.44 kji269
 17.47 squashy_cuber
 17.51 MartinN13
 17.54 whatshisbucket
 17.62 Amelia Cheng
 17.86 Lykos
 17.89 Jami Viljanen
 17.98 Ali161102
 18.26 The Blockhead
 18.28 az897
 18.28 RifleCat
 18.59 Clément B.
 18.61 topppits
 18.92 Russell Bilinski
 18.94 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.05 Bertus
 19.18 ToastasaurusCuber
 19.39 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.49 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.52 kumato
 19.74 Kai Burgart
 19.89 luki446
 19.90 X cuber
 19.92 EdubCubing_
 20.35 Dale Nash
 20.93 Lumej
 21.09 theos
 21.27 Bubbagrub
 21.65 oliviervlcube
 21.90 Mike Hughey
 22.20 VDel_234_
 22.28 Teemu
 22.62 GTregay
 23.01 CM Cubes
 23.11 SpartanSailor
 24.07 dnguyen2204
 24.09 Petri Krzywacki
 24.22 thunderbell cuber
 24.55 One Wheel
 25.45 CubingRF
 26.29 Thom S.
 28.07 Reprobate
 28.38 dancing_jules
 28.97 xyzzy
 29.03 Ecuasamurai
 29.40 Gws
 30.31 Jacck
 31.85 Prashant Saran
 31.86 vextorite
 32.36 JoshuaStacker
 34.14 dschieses
 34.44 WillyTheWizard
 36.28 Alex Benham
 37.40 MatsBergsten
 37.84 Bart Van Eynde
 DNF rodriguize
*4x4x4*(99)

 32.00 lejitcuber
 33.99 Ethan Horspool
 34.17 Khairur Rachim
 35.45 thecubingwizard
 36.36 PeterH2N
 37.82 ichcubegern
 38.91 G2013
 39.54 speedcuber71
 39.78 OriginalUsername
 39.86 turtwig
 41.66 Nihahhat
 43.11 Shadowjockey
 44.14 tdm
 44.23 DhruvA
 44.33 cubeshepherd
 44.59 Nikhil Soares
 45.26 Competition Cuber
 45.80 abunickabhi
 46.26 bacyril
 46.34 Jscuber
 46.96 Glomnipotent
 47.26 MCuber
 47.92 Mark Boyanowski
 48.01 AidanNoogie
 48.38 sigalig
 49.07 oskarinn
 50.68 Marcus Siu
 50.69 Keroma12
 51.40 DGCubes
 51.47 mycube
 52.29 E-Cuber
 53.55 ComputerGuy365
 53.56 Keenan Johnson
 54.26 2017LAMB06
 55.46 Katiedavies3103
 55.83 typeman5
 56.01 xyzzy
 56.08 Kenneth Svendson
 56.81 T1_M0
 56.92 david_5647
 59.78 sam596
 1:00.99 buzzteam4
 1:01.47 Bertus
 1:02.03 obelisk477
 1:03.20 swankfukinc
 1:04.71 Moonwink Cuber
 1:04.72 leudcfa
 1:05.00 JackPurdum
 1:05.32 RobinCube
 1:06.49 Rubiksdude4144
 1:06.93 KylerWoods
 1:07.23 Jami Viljanen
 1:07.27 GenTheThief
 1:07.49 kji269
 1:07.63 Elysian_Hunter
 1:07.96 bugybunny
 1:08.71 h2f
 1:10.63 Lykos
 1:10.93 topppits
 1:11.89 dhafin
 1:17.18 kbrune
 1:17.30 Amelia Cheng
 1:18.46 tigermaxi
 1:19.82 RifleCat
 1:21.10 luki446
 1:21.47 miasponseller
 1:21.55 DumplingMaster
 1:21.69 audiophile121
 1:22.60 Bubbagrub
 1:23.83 Bogdan
 1:24.31 Reprobate
 1:26.41 BMcCl1
 1:27.84 theos
 1:29.74 AhmetYG
 1:30.36 One Wheel
 1:31.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:31.39 Clément B.
 1:32.03 VDel_234_
 1:33.87 GTregay
 1:35.78 NathanaelCubes
 1:36.35 SpartanSailor
 1:37.05 Mike Hughey
 1:37.64 ShortPanda
 1:39.04 kumato
 1:45.51 ToastasaurusCuber
 1:48.03 Ali161102
 1:52.64 SirVivor
 1:55.08 JoshuaStacker
 2:04.61 Petri Krzywacki
 2:06.66 Lumej
 2:06.98 Kai Burgart
 2:08.70 dnguyen2204
 2:10.40 MatsBergsten
 2:11.56 Jacck
 2:18.95 Gws
 2:21.50 X cuber
 2:37.16 scylla
 2:56.34 Bart Van Eynde
 2:59.48 Ecuasamurai
*5x5x5*(67)

 55.23 lejitcuber
 1:06.44 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.74 Khairur Rachim
 1:08.78 thecubingwizard
 1:14.24 ichcubegern
 1:18.65 Shadowjockey
 1:21.93 G2013
 1:22.64 speedcuber71
 1:22.69 Keroma12
 1:23.34 Nihahhat
 1:23.57 turtwig
 1:24.51 DGCubes
 1:24.95 Competition Cuber
 1:25.94 abunickabhi
 1:26.33 OriginalUsername
 1:29.03 mycube
 1:33.19 DhruvA
 1:35.59 Marcus Siu
 1:35.65 Nikhil Soares
 1:36.48 cubeshepherd
 1:38.72 bacyril
 1:41.64 Jscuber
 1:43.09 Katiedavies3103
 1:46.19 MCuber
 1:46.25 Kit Clement
 1:46.48 Keenan Johnson
 1:49.91 oskarinn
 1:49.95 tdm
 1:50.90 RCTACameron
 1:52.22 obelisk477
 1:52.79 Glomnipotent
 1:57.37 david_5647
 1:58.77 az897
 2:06.74 Bogdan
 2:07.10 Kenneth Svendson
 2:13.99 KylerWoods
 2:14.60 Moonwink Cuber
 2:16.78 leudcfa
 2:18.16 swankfukinc
 2:20.07 RobinCube
 2:32.65 Lykos
 2:33.07 miasponseller
 2:37.43 Reprobate
 2:38.21 Mike Hughey
 2:43.82 One Wheel
 2:45.89 topppits
 2:46.71 JackPurdum
 2:47.37 kbrune
 2:48.01 Aerospry
 2:53.39 AhmetYG
 2:54.99 h2f
 2:55.03 theos
 2:57.68 GTregay
 3:01.46 luki446
 3:05.27 ShortPanda
 3:06.72 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:07.30 SirVivor
 3:22.94 kumato
 3:25.46 BMcCl1
 3:38.93 Gws
 3:45.64 MatsBergsten
 4:26.70 tigermaxi
 5:48.48 Petri Krzywacki
 5:49.98 Amelia Cheng
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF dhafin
*6x6x6*(35)

 2:10.33 thecubingwizard
 2:23.85 Shadowjockey
 2:27.07 ichcubegern
 2:41.41 bacyril
 2:50.58 Keroma12
 2:53.53 sigalig
 2:54.69 turtwig
 2:56.29 mycube
 2:57.81 OriginalUsername
 2:59.47 cubeshepherd
 3:00.61 abunickabhi
 3:04.90 Nikhil Soares
 3:10.43 DhruvA
 3:14.80 Katiedavies3103
 3:34.45 Competition Cuber
 3:36.78 MCuber
 3:54.67 buzzteam4
 4:13.35 Kenneth Svendson
 4:18.44 obelisk477
 4:36.49 leudcfa
 4:42.44 Mike Hughey
 4:42.48 Underwatercuber
 4:42.88 One Wheel
 4:46.26 Reprobate
 4:50.88 Lykos
 4:56.45 swankfukinc
 5:15.18 Jacck
 5:17.97 theos
 5:40.24 Glomnipotent
 6:04.92 GTregay
 6:06.92 kbrune
 6:15.03 h2f
 6:34.77 MichaelErskine
 6:50.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF speedcuber71
*7x7x7*(25)

 2:59.12 lejitcuber
 3:15.75 ichcubegern
 3:22.84 Shadowjockey
 3:31.53 thecubingwizard
 3:55.49 bacyril
 4:22.09 sigalig
 4:24.99 G2013
 4:29.86 turtwig
 4:31.91 Katiedavies3103
 4:56.27 OriginalUsername
 4:58.89 cubeshepherd
 5:06.15 abunickabhi
 6:21.87 Reprobate
 6:25.12 Kenneth Svendson
 6:49.36 One Wheel
 7:28.52 RyuKagamine
 7:32.29 Glomnipotent
 7:33.70 Lykos
 7:36.92 swankfukinc
 7:48.96 leudcfa
 8:11.07 Jacck
 8:47.11 GTregay
 9:37.88 theos
10:03.54 kbrune
11:34.67 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(97)

 11.69 Khairur Rachim
 14.08 lejitcuber
 14.30 tdm
 15.07 ichcubegern
 15.93 mihnea3000
 16.32 GenTheThief
 16.48 Ethan Horspool
 17.10 2180161
 17.26 turtwig
 17.35 asacuber
 17.47 Nihahhat
 18.64 thecubingwizard
 18.95 Jscuber
 18.96 cubeshepherd
 19.17 OriginalUsername
 19.41 typeman5
 19.87 Nikhil Soares
 20.28 DhruvA
 20.37 Shadowjockey
 20.43 2017LAMB06
 20.67 oskarinn
 20.96 abunickabhi
 21.16 Keroma12
 21.31 T1_M0
 22.27 applezfall
 22.42 Glomnipotent
 23.44 DGCubes
 23.84 speedcuber71
 24.03 ARandomCuber
 24.31 mycube
 24.48 sigalig
 24.82 AidanNoogie
 26.60 Marcus Siu
 26.99 yghklvn
 27.23 AhmetYG
 27.27 JackPurdum
 27.65 G2013
 28.04 bugybunny
 28.18 xyzzy
 29.05 Katiedavies3103
 29.65 SirVivor
 30.07 NathanaelCubes
 30.21 tigermaxi
 30.33 Lykos
 30.75 dhafin
 31.04 ShortPanda
 31.60 Aerospry
 31.60 ican97
 32.26 MartinN13
 32.51 KylerWoods
 32.58 Bogdan
 32.73 MCuber
 32.77 Amelia Cheng
 32.88 obelisk477
 32.91 BMcCl1
 33.25 leudcfa
 34.07 [email protected]
 34.37 RobinCube
 34.78 h2f
 34.87 bacyril
 34.87 Keenan Johnson
 34.93 Rubiksdude4144
 34.99 Moreno van Rooijen
 35.40 swankfukinc
 36.86 david_5647
 37.01 Oatch
 37.51 Kenneth Svendson
 38.04 Bubbagrub
 38.48 Clément B.
 38.60 speedcube.insta
 38.81 luki446
 39.07 thunderbell cuber
 40.25 vextorite
 41.81 Bertus
 41.91 DumplingMaster
 41.97 Mike Hughey
 45.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
 45.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 45.96 miasponseller
 46.40 E-Cuber
 46.41 squashy_cuber
 46.88 kumato
 47.32 Thom S.
 50.29 RifleCat
 50.61 ToastasaurusCuber
 50.90 kbrune
 52.67 Lumej
 53.85 X cuber
 56.35 One Wheel
 1:06.68 Jacck
 1:08.57 dancing_jules
 1:18.96 Gws
 1:21.90 SpartanSailor
 1:41.94 scylla
 1:49.95 Bart Van Eynde
 2:59.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3 with feet*(19)

 39.02 DhruvA
 47.41 DGCubes
 48.62 GenTheThief
 49.41 kvscuber
 57.44 cubeshepherd
 1:06.74 Nihahhat
 1:09.73 Bubbagrub
 1:10.68 Nikhil Soares
 1:10.87 RCTACameron
 1:20.19 MartinN13
 1:26.25 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.18 OriginalUsername
 1:57.16 One Wheel
 1:58.74 Underwatercuber
 2:09.05 ichcubegern
 2:20.28 Lykos
 2:44.14 abunickabhi
 4:03.45 tigermaxi
 DNF redoxxy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(52)

 3.74 Khairur Rachim
 5.99 asacuber
 6.64 lejitcuber
 6.77 DhruvA
 6.87 ichcubegern
 10.13 G2013
 10.45 thecubingwizard
 10.72 oskarinn
 11.91 sigalig
 13.40 abunickabhi
 14.88 OriginalUsername
 15.14 speedcuber71
 15.55 cubeshepherd
 16.06 dhafin
 17.94 h2f
 21.27 mycube
 26.72 DGCubes
 29.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
 29.04 Shadowjockey
 30.10 Mike Hughey
 30.48 Bertus
 32.33 scylla
 32.48 MatsBergsten
 33.04 Lykos
 34.24 kbrune
 35.72 Oatch
 37.61 2017LAMB06
 40.02 luki446
 40.33 GenTheThief
 42.78 Nikhil Soares
 45.64 Keenan Johnson
 46.89 SpartanSailor
 49.47 Bogdan
 50.60 Bubbagrub
 52.18 turtwig
 52.25 RobinCube
 53.25 RyuKagamine
 57.63 whatshisbucket
 58.61 Nihahhat
 1:06.43 Jacck
 1:08.88 One Wheel
 1:14.95 MCuber
 1:24.77 topppits
 1:30.25 NathanaelCubes
 1:36.25 Alex Benham
 1:39.91 TipsterTrickster
 1:56.64 dschieses
 DNF RifleCat
 DNF E-Cuber
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF Competition Cuber
 DNF tigermaxi
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(38)

 20.32 G2013
 21.02 Daniel Lin
 25.77 denthebro
 28.88 abunickabhi
 29.26 sigalig
 32.60 ican97
 44.05 speedcuber71
 44.53 mycube
 55.84 T1_M0
 58.98 Lykos
 1:01.22 h2f
 1:03.30 Keenan Johnson
 1:04.95 turtwig
 1:15.87 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:16.77 cubeshepherd
 1:20.91 Shadowjockey
 1:22.99 MatsBergsten
 1:37.52 thecubingwizard
 1:43.68 kbrune
 1:47.41 scylla
 2:09.00 dhafin
 2:10.03 Oatch
 2:16.01 ComputerGuy365
 2:21.41 bacyril
 2:23.40 Mike Hughey
 2:24.90 leudcfa
 2:31.09 Nihahhat
 2:37.09 Glomnipotent
 2:43.29 Jacck
 3:07.88 topppits
 3:50.72 RyuKagamine
 4:41.37 dschieses
 5:05.04 SpartanSailor
 5:37.14 MCuber
 DNF Brendan Bakker
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF ichcubegern
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(16)

 2:14.94 abunickabhi
 2:22.07 pinser
 2:36.42 the super cuber
 2:40.50 sigalig
 6:36.20 Mike Hughey
 7:35.02 cubeshepherd
 7:50.22 MatsBergsten
10:10.73 DGCubes
10:50.14 Jacck
16:14.35 kbrune
 DNF Lykos
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(12)

 4:47.93 the super cuber
 5:31.37 abunickabhi
12:17.60 MatsBergsten
16:16.58 Jacck
20:58.24 cubeshepherd
 DNF ShortPanda
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF sigalig
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

30:00.15 abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

36/52 (58:53)  the super cuber
12/13 (46:59)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/10 (49:24)  cubeshepherd
13/19 (59:02)  Lykos
5/6 (29:21)  Jacck
3/3 ( 8:26)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 2:26)  speedcuber71
2/2 ( 5:05)  h2f
2/2 ( 6:42)  Oatch
4/6 (12:10)  FastCubeMaster
5/12 (23:25)  abunickabhi
0/2 (23:40)  One Wheel
3/7 (53:19)  Brendan Bakker
8/10 ( 1:00) MattP98
*3x3 Match the scramble*(22)

 39.63 thecubingwizard
 41.98 speedcuber71
 44.44 abunickabhi
 45.49 sigalig
 45.57 bacyril
 50.48 speedcube.insta
 51.15 cubeshepherd
 1:00.27 GenTheThief
 1:15.47 Shadowjockey
 1:23.64 Keenan Johnson
 1:28.10 Kenneth Svendson
 1:46.77 Competition Cuber
 1:51.62 KylerWoods
 2:04.52 Jacck
 2:07.14 MatsBergsten
 2:07.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:50.55 tigermaxi
 3:25.83 dhafin
 3:51.23 scylla
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF RobinCube
*2-3-4 Relay*(64)

 42.59 Khairur Rachim
 49.45 Ethan Horspool
 50.78 thecubingwizard
 53.14 turtwig
 55.05 G2013
 55.41 OriginalUsername
 56.67 Jscuber
 57.25 tdm
 57.38 ichcubegern
 58.45 DGCubes
 58.54 Competition Cuber
 59.30 Nihahhat
 59.75 Shadowjockey
 1:00.23 cubeshepherd
 1:02.58 speedcuber71
 1:03.62 AidanNoogie
 1:03.92 Nikhil Soares
 1:04.01 DhruvA
 1:06.03 Keenan Johnson
 1:07.15 oskarinn
 1:08.11 mycube
 1:09.04 abunickabhi
 1:11.06 obelisk477
 1:14.99 leudcfa
 1:15.39 Mark Boyanowski
 1:15.79 MCuber
 1:19.53 bacyril
 1:20.97 2017LAMB06
 1:25.13 bugybunny
 1:25.38 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.39 E-Cuber
 1:26.64 Glomnipotent
 1:26.94 dhafin
 1:27.60 swankfukinc
 1:27.89 ComputerGuy365
 1:28.49 RobinCube
 1:29.47 Lykos
 1:30.19 GenTheThief
 1:31.93 h2f
 1:35.25 Bogdan
 1:41.46 tigermaxi
 1:42.10 KylerWoods
 1:43.85 Clément B.
 1:45.85 JackPurdum
 1:48.65 Elysian_Hunter
 1:54.51 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:57.44 BMcCl1
 2:01.75 kbrune
 2:02.74 AhmetYG
 2:08.07 kumato
 2:09.75 Ali161102
 2:11.18 One Wheel
 2:12.27 Reprobate
 2:14.13 ShortPanda
 2:14.50 Kai Burgart
 2:20.06 GTregay
 2:25.61 ToastasaurusCuber
 2:26.84 theos
 2:29.86 NathanaelCubes
 2:33.42 scylla
 2:37.83 Lumej
 2:47.58 Jacck
 3:24.55 Bart Van Eynde
 3:50.93 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)

 1:59.30 Khairur Rachim
 1:59.35 ichcubegern
 2:14.22 thecubingwizard
 2:17.97 OriginalUsername
 2:25.53 G2013
 2:27.78 Shadowjockey
 2:30.13 abunickabhi
 2:32.50 turtwig
 2:38.47 Competition Cuber
 2:40.22 DhruvA
 2:41.45 DGCubes
 2:42.09 Nikhil Soares
 2:43.63 cubeshepherd
 2:48.75 Keenan Johnson
 2:49.54 bacyril
 2:49.61 Mark Boyanowski
 2:51.63 Jscuber
 2:52.49 Nihahhat
 2:52.79 mycube
 3:08.84 obelisk477
 3:13.39 oskarinn
 3:17.79 MCuber
 3:31.43 GenTheThief
 3:40.51 leudcfa
 3:44.75 Glomnipotent
 3:49.98 KylerWoods
 3:55.75 Bogdan
 3:56.48 Kenneth Svendson
 4:15.63 swankfukinc
 4:40.07 kbrune
 4:43.17 Reprobate
 4:45.73 One Wheel
 4:47.84 h2f
 4:50.93 RobinCube
 4:52.35 Lykos
 4:53.52 theos
 5:07.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:15.37 ShortPanda
 5:30.44 dhafin
 5:39.06 GTregay
 5:55.25 tigermaxi
 6:02.52 Jacck
 6:14.79 Lumej
 6:46.26 BMcCl1
 7:25.84 ToastasaurusCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)

 4:24.64 thecubingwizard
 4:41.58 Shadowjockey
 4:42.86 ichcubegern
 5:17.81 OriginalUsername
 5:26.66 bacyril
 5:35.91 Mark Boyanowski
 5:47.98 abunickabhi
 5:52.27 cubeshepherd
 5:58.61 Competition Cuber
 6:00.98 Nikhil Soares
 7:08.03 Kenneth Svendson
 7:11.07 obelisk477
 7:11.66 DhruvA
 7:54.60 oskarinn
 8:05.13 leudcfa
 8:16.11 Lykos
 8:41.10 swankfukinc
 9:24.14 Glomnipotent
 9:46.95 One Wheel
10:03.47 Reprobate
10:57.40 GTregay
11:32.55 Jacck
11:44.24 kbrune
11:47.12 theos
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)

 8:08.20 ichcubegern
 8:23.06 Shadowjockey
 9:43.83 bacyril
 9:57.67 Mark Boyanowski
10:08.38 OriginalUsername
10:43.66 abunickabhi
12:11.78 cubeshepherd
13:54.54 obelisk477
14:09.66 Kenneth Svendson
14:39.81 T1_M0
15:40.82 oskarinn
16:10.28 Reprobate
16:21.90 Lykos
16:31.63 swankfukinc
16:51.67 One Wheel
17:06.36 leudcfa
17:46.89 Glomnipotent
19:07.56 GTregay
20:40.07 theos
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(29)

25 2180161
26 thecubingwizard
29 Bogdan
29 RyuKagamine
29 lejitcuber
30 h2f
30 Daniel Lin
33 yghklvn
33 DGCubes
36 craccho
36 Paarth Chhabra
37 Nikhil Soares
38 cubeshepherd
39 asacuber
39 kbrune
40 OriginalUsername
40 AhmetYG
44 Mike Hughey
47 abunickabhi
47 scylla
49 bacyril
50 MCuber
51 DhruvA
57 Kenneth Svendson
61 One Wheel
63 ShortPanda
DNF  theos
DNF  Jacck
DNF  ComputerGuy365
*Skewb*(68)

 2.19 lejitcuber
 3.96 Nihahhat
 4.11 asacuber
 4.73 cubeshepherd
 4.78 thecubingwizard
 4.91 Marcus Siu
 4.94 DhruvA
 4.98 [email protected]
 5.38 Competition Cuber
 5.46 applezfall
 5.47 Nikhil Soares
 5.50 Katiedavies3103
 5.61 MartinN13
 6.11 speedcuber71
 6.19 OriginalUsername
 6.40 ichcubegern
 6.44 oskarinn
 6.50 TipsterTrickster
 6.60 Shadowjockey
 6.65 DGCubes
 6.69 MCuber
 6.72 G2013
 6.90 Lykos
 7.10 AidanNoogie
 7.22 mihnea3000
 7.24 Rubiksdude4144
 7.32 Jscuber
 7.38 turtwig
 7.50 ComputerGuy365
 7.57 2017LAMB06
 7.60 bacyril
 7.69 leudcfa
 7.77 luki446
 8.17 RobinCube
 8.33 Bertus
 8.45 Bubbagrub
 8.94 dhafin
 8.94 whatshisbucket
 9.26 tigermaxi
 9.29 E-Cuber
 9.47 Keenan Johnson
 9.65 Bogdan
 9.80 Amelia Cheng
 9.94 miasponseller
 10.29 mycube
 10.39 david_5647
 11.13 Clément B.
 11.54 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.89 SpartanSailor
 12.02 h2f
 13.00 dschieses
 13.34 Moonwink Cuber
 13.54 Kai Burgart
 13.68 Gws
 14.48 topppits
 14.81 RifleCat
 15.42 X cuber
 15.62 Kenneth Svendson
 15.78 Mike Hughey
 15.86 T1_M0
 15.98 swankfukinc
 16.91 Ali161102
 21.09 SirVivor
 22.18 obelisk477
 22.49 kbrune
 24.79 BMcCl1
 27.79 Jacck
 35.80 scylla
*Clock*(29)

 7.29 ARandomCuber
 8.04 MartinN13
 8.24 cubeshepherd
 9.38 lejitcuber
 10.62 MCuber
 11.25 buzzteam4
 11.57 Nihahhat
 11.61 oliviervlcube
 11.89 tdm
 12.19 T1_M0
 12.44 G2013
 12.55 Marcus Siu
 13.00 redoxxy
 13.81 bacyril
 14.02 Lykos
 14.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.99 RyuKagamine
 15.17 Kenneth Svendson
 15.20 Nikhil Soares
 15.48 Ali161102
 15.98 ichcubegern
 16.80 DhruvA
 18.86 mycube
 19.28 OriginalUsername
 22.87 Bubbagrub
 33.51 obelisk477
 38.20 bugybunny
 38.23 swankfukinc
 43.72 Gws
*Pyraminx*(81)

 3.18 applezfall
 3.54 RobinCube
 3.66 lejitcuber
 3.67 thecubingwizard
 3.73 DGCubes
 3.90 Nikhil Soares
 3.91 E-Cuber
 4.17 cubeshepherd
 4.23 mihnea3000
 4.30 Rubiksdude4144
 4.60 Nihahhat
 4.75 T1_M0
 4.78 MartinN13
 4.94 DhruvA
 5.14 oliviervlcube
 5.33 Competition Cuber
 5.40 asacuber
 5.49 turtwig
 5.74 Marcus Siu
 5.90 Shadowjockey
 6.05 bacyril
 6.06 ichcubegern
 6.64 MCuber
 6.80 oskarinn
 6.89 G2013
 6.90 NathanaelCubes
 6.95 Keenan Johnson
 7.04 OriginalUsername
 7.13 Dale Nash
 7.19 mycube
 7.41 [email protected]
 7.62 Bertus
 7.65 Moonwink Cuber
 7.87 X cuber
 7.93 dhafin
 8.20 speedcuber71
 8.31 The Blockhead
 8.34 AidanNoogie
 8.50 Katiedavies3103
 8.51 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.93 luki446
 9.02 Keroma12
 9.03 abunickabhi
 9.07 redoxxy
 9.58 leudcfa
 9.65 JoshuaStacker
 9.84 RifleCat
 9.87 kumato
 10.03 TipsterTrickster
 10.22 squashy_cuber
 10.39 sigalig
 10.92 Kenneth Svendson
 11.18 Glomnipotent
 11.19 swankfukinc
 11.29 2017LAMB06
 11.76 Clément B.
 11.86 miasponseller
 12.02 bugybunny
 12.05 tigermaxi
 12.40 Lykos
 12.40 Ali161102
 12.42 david_5647
 12.46 ToastasaurusCuber
 12.81 Jacck
 13.23 dschieses
 13.45 kbrune
 13.75 obelisk477
 13.84 Ecuasamurai
 14.09 SirVivor
 14.78 Kai Burgart
 14.92 Bubbagrub
 15.26 CubingRF
 15.51 BMcCl1
 15.70 topppits
 15.90 Gws
 16.57 scylla
 16.77 Alex Benham
 17.42 Lumej
 19.29 SpartanSailor
 22.14 GTregay
 42.30 One Wheel
*Megaminx*(38)

 54.27 thecubingwizard
 55.77 Nikhil Soares
 56.53 mycube
 1:00.46 GenTheThief
 1:03.18 miasponseller
 1:07.84 AidanNoogie
 1:12.41 DhruvA
 1:18.24 cubeshepherd
 1:18.35 Shadowjockey
 1:19.85 Nihahhat
 1:20.41 whatshisbucket
 1:20.64 ichcubegern
 1:27.07 OriginalUsername
 1:27.96 bacyril
 1:39.94 RifleCat
 1:40.26 turtwig
 1:50.64 Marcus Siu
 1:51.79 leudcfa
 1:52.48 MCuber
 1:53.09 abunickabhi
 1:54.48 swankfukinc
 2:02.16 oskarinn
 2:05.04 obelisk477
 2:21.73 Keenan Johnson
 2:29.41 Lykos
 2:36.57 GTregay
 2:37.48 scylla
 2:38.23 KylerWoods
 2:40.00 DumplingMaster
 2:43.46 One Wheel
 2:51.31 Thom S.
 3:06.18 tigermaxi
 3:21.40 Jacck
 3:22.44 Ali161102
 4:18.05 Gws
 5:04.61 SpartanSailor
 5:06.27 kbrune
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Kilominx*(19)

 25.76 cubeshepherd
 31.78 GenTheThief
 33.81 ichcubegern
 36.06 OriginalUsername
 39.32 bacyril
 41.13 miasponseller
 42.61 RifleCat
 43.03 Shadowjockey
 46.85 Nihahhat
 1:00.99 oskarinn
 1:04.26 NathanaelCubes
 1:11.24 david_5647
 1:20.97 JoshuaStacker
 1:27.93 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:34.62 Lykos
 1:35.08 Gws
 2:02.12 One Wheel
 7:56.61 Jacck
 DNF tigermaxi
*Square-1*(54)

 9.07 speedcuber71
 9.99 Sixstringcal
 11.67 thecubingwizard
 11.74 Marcus Siu
 12.74 Shadowjockey
 13.19 lejitcuber
 15.47 applezfall
 15.58 bugybunny
 17.27 sigalig
 17.99 AidanNoogie
 18.17 Thom S.
 18.26 leomannen
 18.50 ichcubegern
 18.74 cubeshepherd
 19.62 Competition Cuber
 20.01 G2013
 21.55 DhruvA
 21.68 asacuber
 22.04 DGCubes
 22.16 mihnea3000
 23.03 Nikhil Soares
 23.12 mycube
 24.51 T1_M0
 25.25 oskarinn
 25.96 bacyril
 26.32 OriginalUsername
 26.87 Mark Boyanowski
 29.52 Rubiksdude4144
 30.57 MartinN13
 34.05 MCuber
 34.36 2017LAMB06
 34.54 Bubbagrub
 35.11 david_5647
 35.18 TipsterTrickster
 35.99 Amelia Cheng
 38.64 Keenan Johnson
 39.72 buzzteam4
 39.85 leudcfa
 42.97 kumato
 45.23 Bogdan
 48.44 redoxxy
 49.25 Clément B.
 49.94 AhmetYG
 51.08 RobinCube
 53.55 Lykos
 54.81 miasponseller
 54.89 Kenneth Svendson
 54.95 Mike Hughey
 1:06.07 Jacck
 1:08.26 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:13.03 JackPurdum
 1:13.59 Moonwink Cuber
 1:23.33 Gws
 DNF Nihahhat
*MiniGuildford Relay*(13)

 4:40.73 ichcubegern
 4:57.02 Nihahhat
 5:10.68 OriginalUsername
 5:12.63 cubeshepherd
 5:15.54 Nikhil Soares
 5:36.06 mycube
 5:45.00 DhruvA
 6:12.27 bacyril
 6:39.57 oskarinn
 7:45.88 swankfukinc
 9:03.56 Lykos
12:06.89 InlandEmpireCuber
12:51.72 Jacck

*Contest results*

1160 cubeshepherd
1095 thecubingwizard
1021 ichcubegern
985 OriginalUsername
976 Shadowjockey
913 abunickabhi
908 DhruvA
896 Nikhil Soares
893 G2013
885 lejitcuber
849 turtwig
837 Nihahhat
817 DGCubes
805 bacyril
804 speedcuber71
757 oskarinn
740 mycube
725 Competition Cuber
698 Khairur Rachim
678 MCuber
660 sigalig
651 Keenan Johnson
638 Lykos
634 Marcus Siu
606 AidanNoogie
591 Jscuber
578 Ethan Horspool
576 asacuber
562 leudcfa
552 tdm
532 GenTheThief
528 2017LAMB06
519 RobinCube
515 applezfall
512 obelisk477
503 Kenneth Svendson
503 Glomnipotent
500 T1_M0
494 mihnea3000
474 Katiedavies3103
464 dhafin
463 swankfukinc
457 h2f
440 E-Cuber
419 Rubiksdude4144
399 Keroma12
383 kbrune
376 miasponseller
374 Bogdan
374 MartinN13
366 2180161
360 tigermaxi
359 Moonwink Cuber
354 [email protected]
351 bugybunny
349 david_5647
329 Mark Boyanowski
326 AhmetYG
321 NathanaelCubes
313 typeman5
305 luki446
302 ARandomCuber
299 KylerWoods
298 Bertus
298 BMcCl1
296 Jacck
292 ShortPanda
283 InlandEmpireCuber
277 Mike Hughey
269 Amelia Cheng
266 ComputerGuy365
266 One Wheel
263 TipsterTrickster
262 JackPurdum
254 leomannen
253 yghklvn
249 DumplingMaster
246 Bubbagrub
244 SirVivor
243 Oatch
240 scylla
235 topppits
226 Clément B.
226 MatsBergsten
221 Elysian_Hunter
218 RifleCat
210 sam596
204 whatshisbucket
201 kumato
198 Deri Nata Wijaya
190 Ali161102
185 Reprobate
181 theos
179 buzzteam4
178 speedcube.insta
171 oliviervlcube
170 ican97
166 Dale Nash
164 Aerospry
161 Jami Viljanen
160 SpartanSailor
157 GTregay
149 X cuber
146 xyzzy
144 squashy_cuber
135 az897
134 ToastasaurusCuber
133 kvscuber
127 JoshuaStacker
114 Kai Burgart
112 redoxxy
109 kji269
106 Gws
105 RyuKagamine
104 VDel_234_
99 PeterH2N
98 Thom S.
98 The Blockhead
90 Lumej
90 dschieses
88 the super cuber
88 CubingRF
86 CornerCutter
84 Lachlan Stephens
81 Moreno van Rooijen
80 RedJack22
79 Daniel Lin
69 Teemu
59 RCTACameron
57 Sixstringcal
52 thunderbell cuber
49 Ecuasamurai
48 Petri Krzywacki
48 Kit Clement
46 Russell Bilinski
44 Alex Benham
44 denthebro
40 vextorite
36 dnguyen2204
36 audiophile121
36 EdubCubing_
35 Prem The Cuber
32 dancing_jules
30 Paarth Chhabra
30 Underwatercuber
30 craccho
29 Bart Van Eynde
26 pinser
26 CM Cubes
20 FastCubeMaster
15 FireCuber
14 Brendan Bakker
12 Prashant Saran
9 MichaelErskine
8 WillyTheWizard
6 MattP98
4 rodriguize


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2018)

This weeks lottery, gift card from the Cubicle: 157 competitors.
The lottery wheel spins fast, slower and slower and finally stops at number 131!

The lucky winner this week is *thunderbell cuber!*


----------

